# Tutorial- und FAQ-Wünsche



## Dario Linsky (19. November 2002)

So, ich fang jetzt mal in der Programmier-Ecke damit an, weil ich die Idee für ziemlich gut halte. In anderen Foren hier wird schon mehr auf die entsprechende Zielgruppe eingegangen, indem Tutorialwünsche gepostet werden können.
Falls Ihr ein bestimmtes Tutorial vermisst, dann schreibt das bitte in dieses Thema. Aber beachtet beim Posten bitte ein paar kleine Spielregeln:

Sucht bitte zuerst in den Tutorials, ob ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema nicht vielleicht doch schon vorhanden ist. Falls schon eins zu diesem Thema existiert, muss es ja nicht unbedingt nochmal geschrieben werden.
Beschreibt Eure Wünsche nach Möglichkeit so genau wie es eben geht. Ein Beitrag wie "Ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial über Dateien" ist nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich, weil zum Umgang mit Dateien schon mehrere Tutorials geschrieben werden können.
Stattdessen wäre etwas in der Form von "Ich suche eine Anleitung über die Verarbeitung von CSV-Dateien" angebrachter.
Rechtschreibung und Grammatik bitte in einer verständlichen Form halten, damit die Aussage eines Beitrags hier möglichst schnell deutlich wird. Wenn man erst noch mehrmals nachfragen muss, bevor man anfangen kann zu schreiben, dann verzögert das nur den Zeitpunkt bis das Tutorial fertig ist.
Bitte zeigt etwas Geduld. Nicht immer findet sich jemand, der innerhalb von 30 Minuten ein Tutorial auf Wunsch schreibt. Bedenkt bitte, dass das Schreiben von solchen Anleitungen teilweise etwas Zeit beansprucht.
Bitte nur Tutorial-Wünsche in diesem Thema posten. Haltet Euch mit dem Offtopic bitte etwas zurück. Falls aus einem Beitrag nicht klar hervorgehen sollte, was gewünscht ist, dann fragt bei dem entsprechenden User per PM nach.
Kommentare zu fertigen Tutorials bitte per PM an den ursprünglichen Verfasser. Die Regelungen für das Schreiben von neuen Tutorials bleibt genau so wie vorher.
In den Foren, in denen mehrere Programmiersprachen behandelt werden, ist es sinnvoll, dass man noch zusätzlich mit angibt, in welcher Sprache (C/C++/C# oder Delphi/Pascal) oder Umgebung (Visual C++, KDevelop, gcc, C++ Builder) das Tutorial gewünscht ist.
Durch diese neue Regelung erhoffen wir uns mehr Tutorials, die auch gewünscht sind, weil vielleicht Unklarheiten in diesem Bereich bestehen könnten - vor allem für Anfänger.
Noch zu beachten wäre, dass nicht nur Moderatoren Tutorials schreiben dürfen. Wenn Ihr also irgendwo ein Thema findet, zu dem Ihr selbst eine Anleitung schreiben könnt, dann steht es Euch frei, dies auch zu tun. Das Motto von tutorials.de ist schliesslich nicht umsonst "User helfen Usern".


----------



## Gerimensch (3. Juli 2003)

*Tutorial*

Hi,

ich hätte da mal eine Idee für ein Tutorial. Und zwar wäre es mal nicht schlecht wenn es ein Tutorial über das "MSChart"-Steuerelement gibt. 
D.h. wie wird es verwendet. Zu was kann man es alles verwenden. Wie sieht es aus mit einer Datenanbindung z.b. zu SQL,Access....

Auch ein paar Beispiel wären nicht schlecht.


Ok machts dann mal gut

Geri


----------



## Stylehallo (15. November 2003)

*HI,*

ich hätte da auch ein vorschlag.
Und zwar wenn es einen tutorial zu UNRAR.DLL geben würde,
Und am besten noch wie man ein entpack proggi machen könnte, also nur die rar datein entpacken.
So was in der art wie die installer von den groups..  sorry besser konnte ich das jetzt auch nicht beschreibe..

Danke..

MFG: NS


----------



## yvesgay (28. Februar 2004)

*WebBrowser Control*

Ein Tutorial zur Implementierung des Webbrowser Controls (Microsoft Internet Control) in Visual Basic (6) und zum Umgang mit dessen Methoden und Ereignissen wäre äusserst hilfreich.


----------



## NewPeacemaker (5. Mai 2004)

*Re: HI,*



> _Original geschrieben von Stylehallo _
> *ich hätte da auch ein vorschlag.
> Und zwar wenn es einen tutorial zu UNRAR.DLL geben würde,
> Und am besten noch wie man ein entpack proggi machen könnte, also nur die rar datein entpacken.
> ...



wenn mal Google anwirfst findest sicher gleich was, zmd. bei mir ja 

cya


----------



## Hammerpansen (26. Mai 2004)

*Nettes Beispiel*

Ich hätte da mal so ne Idee oder besser noch eine Bitte.

Ich Programmiere schon etwas länger mit vb und habe nun vor meine Programme mit PHP zu verkoppeln. Dieses möchte ich mit hilfe der MSQL Datenbank machen. Nur das ding ist, das ich keine ahnung habe wie.  

Könnte mir jemand, wenn einer das kann, ein bzw. 3 Module dafür schreiben.

Habe mir das so vorgestellt:

1. Modul zum reinschreiben in die MSQL DB

2. Modul zum auslesen der daten in der MSQL DB

3. Modul zum updaten der daten in der MSQL DB

habe schon ein funktionierenden Code aber der ist halt für mich unverständlich und nicht zu gebrauchen da es leider net in Modulen ist. 
Währe nett wenn mir jemnad den Code so umschreiben könnte das ich diese 3 oben genannten  module habe.  

CODE:

Dim conn As ADODB.Connection
Set conn = New ADODB.Connection
Dim count As Integer





conn.ConnectionString = "DRIVER={MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver};" _
            & "SERVER=192.168.0.1;" _
            & "DATABASE=chat;" _
            & "UID=Hammerpansen;" _
            & "PWD=Hammerpansen;" _
            & "OPTION=" & 1 + 2 + 8 + 32 + 2048 + 16384

conn.CursorLocation = adUseClient
On Error GoTo ms
conn.Open

Dim rs As ADODB.Recordset
Set rs = New ADODB.Recordset

rs.Open "SELECT * FROM sc_user", conn, adOpenStatic, adLockOptimistic


rs.Filter = "name ='" & Text1.Text & "'"
rs.Filter = "pwd ='" & Text2.Text & "'"

count = rs.RecordCount

If count = 1 Then
Form1.Show
Me.Hide


----------



## Peter Marlton (16. August 2004)

*Video/Audio Codec Tutorial*

Hallo,
Ich fänd es super wenn jemand folgendes Thema in ein Tutorial umsetzen könnte:

Ich möchte folgende Informationen mit Vb6 aus einer VideoDatei auslesen können: 
Größe der ganzen datei (in MB) , Auflösung (z.b. 640*480) , Dauer (in hh:mm:ss), Framerate (zB. 25fps) , Größe der Videodatei und der Audiodatei (also die größe der einzelnen Streams) , Datenrate des Video/Audio -Streams und den Codec des Video und Audio streams

Auflösung, Dauer und Framerate kann man mit der Api 'AviFileInfo' herausfinden. Die Codecs stehen meines wissens im StreamHeader und können glaube ich  mit der Api 'AVIStreamInfo' ausgelesen werden, aber dazu weiss ich nichts genaueres. Zum Auslesen der Codecs sind auch noch die Four Character Codes wichtig :www.fourcc.org 

MFG Peter


----------



## Filone (20. Oktober 2004)

ich fände ein API-Tutorial super. Aufruf von Funktionen mit Zeigern, Rückgabewerte interpretieren, Umwandeln von Unsigned in Integer, Abfragen von API-Arrays etc.

Ich stosse damit immer wieder auf große Probleme.


----------



## spirit (2. November 2004)

Ich schliesse mich Filone an. Ein API-Tutorial hätte was


----------



## spirit (2. November 2004)

*MP3 Player*

Hallo

Ich habe da noch eine Idee. Wie wäre es mit einem Tutorial zum proggen eines MP3 Players mit Visualisierungseffekten? Ich bin schon seit fast 2 Jahren immer mal wieder die verschiedensten Foren nach diesem Thema am durchwühlen. Das Interesse ist, gerade was die Visualisierungen angeht, mit Sicherheit sehr groß.


----------



## Filone (3. November 2004)

> Ein API-Tutorial hätte was



Das finde ich auch.  ;-) 

Im übrigen fände ich es schön wenn die Moderation sich dazu mal äußern würde, das Post ist mittlerweile zwei Wochen alt.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. November 2004)

Filone hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im übrigen fände ich es schön wenn die Moderation sich dazu mal äußern würde, das Post ist mittlerweile zwei Wochen alt.



Ein API-Tutorial wurde gewünscht und kann nun, da ein konkretes Ziel besteht, von Usern erstellt werden, keine Einwände von meiner seite aus.


----------



## Filone (5. November 2004)

Ach so, ich dachte die Moderatoren machen das. Da hab ich mich vertan. 

Ist denn jemand von den Usern bereit das zu tun ?

Gerade im Hinblick auf Pointer ist das ja schon eine etwas anspruchsvollere Arbeit.


----------



## Grafixboy (16. Februar 2005)

Ein Tutorial was sich damit befasst wie man in Outlook eigene Symbole anlegen kann ob nun in Aufgaben, Kontakte, Termine oder im Kalender. 
Wie mann Menü punkte anlegt gabs hier ja schon aber auch nur in der Standart Symbolleiste im Haubtfenster.

So das wäre mein Wunsch.


----------



## SeeSharpNewBee (14. März 2005)

Ich hätte auch eine Bitte über Tutorial, und zwar MSDE und VB6! Ganz besonders über SQLDMO, also die die Administration mit zb. User anlegen, löschen, ändern usw.

Mittlerweile bin ich schon so weit, das ich User anlegen kann, aber nicht löschen bzw. ändern, und ich denke, das geht mehreren so die mit VB6 und zb. der MSDE arbeiten!

Danke


----------



## a-freaks (15. April 2005)

Ich hätte gerne ein Tutorial zum VBScript!
Ich hab hier nämlich bis jetzt nur Fragen zu diesem Thema gesehen, aber keine Tutorials....


----------



## Orakel (20. Juni 2005)

Hi

also ich hab eigentlich keinen Wunsch, sondern könnte anbieten eine Tutorial Reihe über das EXCEL VBA zu schreiben. Es tauchen doch immer öfter Anfragen zu dem Thema auf. Besteht dazu Interesse?

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## Filone (20. Juni 2005)

Von meiner Seite aus schon.

Gerade im Hinblick auf Tabellenverweise, Nutzung von Formeln und Querverweisen zwischen Tabellenblättern habe ich immer wieder meine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## ulki (6. Oktober 2005)

Ich hätte auch Interesse. Im Moment quäle ich mich gerade mit einem Laufzeitfehler (1004 Anwendungs- oder objektdefinierter Fehler) und komme nicht dahinter was falsch läuft. Im Internet gint es nur Fragen keine Antworten und ein paar Leute die durch Zufall zum Laufen gebracht haben was sie schrieben aber nicht wissen wieso.
Soweit ich das jetzt überblicken kann tritt dieser Fehler immer auf, wenn etwas ausgewählt werden soll. Aber warum?
Eine Art Liste mit den gängigsten Fehlercodes und was sie typischerweise auslöst wäre echt hilfreich. Denn wenn man weiß wonach man sucht gelingt es öfter die Lösung zu finden.

ulki


----------



## Nico192 (20. Oktober 2005)

HiHo
..ich wär über ein Tutorial zu Text-dateien sehr erfreut  
               *LOL*

Undzwar alles was dazugehört(ich weiß, das ist ne Menge (arbeit)...
Aber zu diesem Thema wurde dieses Forum schon soooo zugemüllt (auch von mir  )

also: zu open,write,!!save!!,erstellen,usw. alles was es zu diesem Thema eben zu tutorialieren (schöne wort..)gibt!!
Könnt euch ja alle die Interesse hätten, ein solches Tutorial zu schreiben, mal zusammen tun, und EIN GROßES Projekt in die Hand nehmen
(Wenn alle ihr eigenes machen, ist es nicht mehr so übersichtlich!!)
Und das am besten im Hauptforum zu Visual Basic veröffentlichen...(wäre auch für eins für PASCAL dankbar..aber: Falsches forum)

Denke ich bin da nicht allein..

Danke, Grüße N!C0 192


----------



## michaelhofer (20. März 2006)

hallo

ich hab ein problem mit winsock...

würde mich über ein tutorial freuen

Inhalt: 
- wie stell ich eine verbindung zu meinem server über ftp her
- wie erstelle ich dort eine textdatei
- wie kann ich text in diese erstellte textdatei schreiben
- wie kann ich den text wieder auslesen und in eine textbox schreiben

programmiersprache: visual basic 6

danke & mfg
michael


----------



## Thomas Kuse (20. März 2006)

Reicht das nicht?

http://www.zdnet.de/builder/program/0,39023551,20000831,00.htm
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop19.php
http://www.vbarchiv.net/workshop/workshop22.php


----------



## Meadbug (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo.

Ich hätte ne Idee für ein Visual Basic 2005 Tutorial: Ein Tutorial, was beschreibt, wie man ein Programm macht, welches z.B. Viedeos oder 3D-Dateien abspielen, erstellen + Laden und speichern ermöglicht.
Also mal ein Tutorial, was für Anfänger gemacht ist und wo Profiprogramme heraus kommen. Das glaube ich würde den Anfängern am schnellste das programmieren beibringen.


----------



## henpara (4. April 2007)

bräuchte ein Tutorial für den Exel-2003 VB - Editor. 

Gruß


----------



## Alex F. (4. April 2007)

@henpara 
was denn da genau ?


----------



## Zvoni (4. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema API-Tutorial: Euch ist bewusst, dass Windows weit über 1000 API-Schnittstellen bietet? Mit "Ein API-Tutorial wäre schön" ist es nicht getan. Dieser Wunsch sollte noch näher konkretisiert werden.

Beispiel: "Wie bekomme ich dieses Dialogfeld "Ordner suchen" in VB hin?"
Hierzu gibts die API "SHBrowseForFolder"

und so weiter und so fort.....

Da ich seit knapp 8 Jahren in VB  mit API-Aufrufen herumjongliere, denke ich sagen zu dürfen, dass ich mich ein klein wenig damit auskenne.

Zum Thema ganz allgemein: Ich empfehle zum Thema "API und Visual Basic" die Bücher von Dan Appleman und Bruce McKinney

Link zu McKinney's Buch: http://vb.mvps.org/hardcore/
(Achtung: Ist auf Englisch)

Wie gesagt: Konkretes API-Problem --> Konkretes Tutorial (falls es ein Thema ist, welches ich beherrsche, und das schliesst Grafik aus *grins*, hoffe ich eins zusammenstellen zu können)

Gruss und Kuss


----------

